# Sometimes DirecTV's customer service baffles the hell out of me!



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

First, let me preface this thread by saying emphatically that DirecTV doesn't have many bigger fans than me. However, I am not a DirecTV apologist or fanboy who blindly comes to their defense no matter how bad a situation is. 

Today is one of those days. 

I have an old R15 that went kaput, so I decided to deactivate it and activate an old Hughes HDVR2 DirecTIVO unit that I deactivated earlier this year. The HDVR2 is an owned receiver with its original access card and all. (It's connected to an SD TV, so there's no need to get anything more advanced.)

I had to go through DirecTV's access card department, which is no big deal as I've done it before, but that's where the frustration began. Yes, they can activate it (so they said, despite its age and obsoleteness), but when they went to do so, they told me, "We're presently undergoing a system update and cannot do your activation at this time. I've escalated your request so that it is processed when our system finishes updating."

When I asked them how long this would be, I was told, "It can take up to 72 hours. Our major system updates take that long, but this is a minor one. Hopefully it will be done by the end of the day or perhaps within 24 hours."

WTF is that?!? That's ridiculous! When I asked him a hypothetical question of what would happen if I was a new customer getting receivers activated today, he told me, "Unfortunately, we'd be unable to do that due to our system updating." I did ask him this: "What kind of a video provider company does a system update on a Sunday afternoon in the midst of major TV viewing?"

Stupid. Just stupid. There should be NO reason at all I have to wait perhaps 2 to 3 days to get a receiver deactivated and its replacement activated! None.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I ran into the same problem when I activated a receiver a couple weeks ago on a Saturday night around 8pm. They screwed up my account in the process, and disabled my DVR service. When I called back, they told me the "system update" thing, and told me it would be one to two days before they could reactivate my DVRs.

I truely believe they have such an outdated system (no real time inventory, weekly updates that takes hours to days) that they are in serious trouble. 

If she managed to get the receiver on your account, you might be able to do what I did, and bypass their system, and send a reauthroization from the website, which for some reason, still worked.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The receiver is not showing on my account, unfortunately. Damn! This is just asinine. Yes, I can wait, as this isn't critical right now. However, it's just stupid. Like I asked the guy earlier, what if I was a new customer who just had his stuff installed and wanted to get his whole home DVR service up and running? What if I was this new customer who was expecting to watch the NFL Sunday Ticket today? 

The answer is unacceptable.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

system update = system down (camc)


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

For 2 to 3 days? That's 29 to 43% of the _*entire *_week!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Bet its really frustrating for techs doing installs, and not being able to authorize the new boxes...what do they do, come back in two day?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, most likely not the entire time but off and on. I would just say your unlucky when you call. When I worked for the DTV call center "updating" was always actually down.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's just ridiculous.

I've had lots of experience with many companies' call centers, and I hate to admit it, the single worst one in terms of their system is DirecTV's. That's saying a lot, because some of the other companies' call centers and customer service with whom I have dealt over the years are horrible. Sadly, DirecTV's is even worse. That's hard to imagine.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> . . .
> When I asked them how long this would be, I was told, "It can take up to 72 hours. Our major system updates take that long, but this is a minor one. Hopefully it will be done by the end of the day or perhaps within 24 hours."
> . . . .


Updating any software there is never a guarantee. The worst scenario is when they update and find it buggy as hell. They attempt to restore, but those files got corrupted. Now they got to search for an even older version.

I seen this happen in my old telco days as a department tried to update starting at Sunday 12:01 AM and was supposed to be back online by 8 AM. Three times they tried to upgrade and had to restore. The fourth time was the catastrophe event. Most of Sunday, I had to go back to the old manual way of tracking TRs.

Believe me, the CSR you spoke has no idea.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The 2-3 days is BS. I'll bet you can activate it today or tomorrow for sure. I've had a few companies (power and cable just 2 weeks ago) claim much longer down times than what really happened. It's frustrating hearing you'll be without power for 12 hours, then it returns in 20 minutes.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I agree with your contention that the aforementioned time frame is BS. However, whether I can activate it today or tomorrow isn't the point. It's the fact that they can't activate it on a Sunday afternoon when I call is the issue and is what is totally unacceptable.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

west99999 said:


> system update = system down (camc)


If this were the case this site would be blowing up. This is probably something more localized to his account or to a specific issue with the type of activation they're trying to do.

People who were DIRECTV customers when their camc system went down in 05 will remember how it was.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

As a longtime customer who garners "special treatment," I doubt it's related to my account, especially since no one there seems to know what the heck is going on.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> The 2-3 days is BS. I'll bet you can activate it today or tomorrow for sure. I've had a few companies (power and cable just 2 weeks ago) claim much longer down times than what really happened. It's frustrating hearing you'll be without power for 12 hours, then it returns in 20 minutes.


A software update should be accomplish or restored in one 8-hour tour.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

But do it overnight, not in the middle of a major viewing period!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> But do it overnight, not in the middle of a major viewing period!


Their software guys are most likely day-tour. Activation on Sunday must be extremely rare. DirecTV ain't going to pay them extra to work out of tour for the rare ones.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I think there's a problem with their website now, too. An hour ago I was able to check some stuff online. Now, every time I click on something under "My Account," it takes me back to the sign in page, even though I've signed in some 10 times already.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I think there's a problem with their website now, too. An hour ago I was able to check some stuff online. Now, every time I click on something under "My Account," it takes me back to the sign in page, even though I've signed in some 10 times already.


Just checked and could fully navigate without issue through My Account.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Not doubting you Vader. Just ran a check on my account and everything is working on DirecTV's site.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It's a conspiracy, I say! Damn Jedi playing games.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Regardless of how long the maintenance takes, Sunday is the best time for it to be happening. Most installs/activations take place during the week, I would assume. Your situation sucks, but it's not the normal timeframe.

Now...2-3 days for maintenance? weird...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> It's a conspiracy, I say! Damn Jedi playing games.


:lol:


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> If this were the case this site would be blowing up. This is probably something more localized to his account or to a specific issue with the type of activation they're trying to do.
> 
> People who were DIRECTV customers when their camc system went down in 05 will remember how it was.


Just the link to acitavate and resend authorization would be the camc link I am talking about. Anytime it went down we were unable to activate or resend auth and anyone who called in we would tell them the system was updating.


----------



## Justin85 (Jun 16, 2010)

I used to work for DirecTV in Denver, CO at their call center as a tech rep. Its been a couple years at this point, so my memory is getting fuzzy, but I know the system went down for regular scheduled maintenance at like 9pm MST once or twice a week. I'm sure Saturday nights, and i'm thinking maybe Wednesday night also. Like I said, its been a couple years. When it went down, we lost access to the account management software (called RIO), so activations were definitely out on those nights. We submitted a downtime form, and they were processed by hand after everything came back up.

With all that in mind, I only remember once or twice where the downtime was extended into the next day, or was unplanned.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What kind of system do they have, that requires maintenance twice a week? Damn, it should be able to run for MONTHS without needing any attention.

Our computer at work gets rebooted once a month, and has the software updated once a year (usually on a holiday). I cannot imagine a system so rickety that it has to be taken down twice a week.


----------



## Justin85 (Jun 16, 2010)

I kinda thought the same thing, especially since they coach heavily to position the downtime as a "System Upgrade". I never noticed any new features post upgrade, lol.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> It's a conspiracy, I say! Damn Jedi playing games.


Had a issue early this morning trying to get the site to dL a VoD to my [[BSM]. Kept saying my account didn't qualify and took me to the signin page.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> What kind of system do they have, that requires maintenance twice a week? Damn, it should be able to run for MONTHS without needing any attention.
> 
> Our computer at work gets rebooted once a month, and has the software updated once a year (usually on a holiday). I cannot imagine a system so rickety that it has to be taken down twice a week.


It's caused by the little strings that holds the beads on the Abacus that is their mainframe... :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> What kind of system do they have, that requires maintenance twice a week? Damn, it should be able to run for MONTHS without needing any attention.
> 
> Our computer at work gets rebooted once a month, and has the software updated once a year (usually on a holiday). I cannot imagine a system so rickety that it has to be taken down twice a week.


I hope that's not a Windows server, not getting patches for a year is a scary thought. We used to not be allowed downtime, and we're just a law firm. All systems were expected to be running 24x7 which just isn't always feasible. We're now allowed to reboot and apply patches once a month, on a Sunday but have to be done by 8am. I can't imagine a company like DirecTV being down that long. I'd think they'd bring up standby servers, bring down the primaries for updating, then when those are up, update the standbys. I do that with my Blackberry server. A lot less complex than their systems though.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Justin85 said:


> I used to work for DirecTV in Denver, CO at their call center as a tech rep. Its been a couple years at this point, so my memory is getting fuzzy, but I know the system went down for regular scheduled maintenance at like 9pm MST once or twice a week. I'm sure Saturday nights, and i'm thinking maybe Wednesday night also. Like I said, its been a couple years. When it went down, we lost access to the account management software (called RIO), so activations were definitely out on those nights. We submitted a downtime form, and they were processed by hand after everything came back up.
> 
> With all that in mind, I only remember once or twice where the downtime was extended into the next day, or was unplanned.


Sounds more like a schedule backup. Depending on their setup, they probably coundn't enter new data. Smart backups only look for changes, bad backups backup everything every time.


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

Scheduled System Maintence Happens every Wednesday and Saturday Night at 12:00AM ET, it finishes at around 6:00 AM ET, the 72 hour is how long a back end form can take to process, or you can just call in the next day and complete it


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> What kind of system do they have, that requires maintenance twice a week?


Same coders that write the HR firmware apparently.


----------



## Justin85 (Jun 16, 2010)

SaLance, thanks! I thought it was Wed & Sat. Looks like I was off by an hour though, since 9pm mountain time would be 11pm eastern


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I hope that's not a Windows server, not getting patches for a year is a scary thought. We used to not be allowed downtime, and we're just a law firm.


What do you mean "We're just a law firm?" I would think a law firm's computers would handle more important data than a TV provider's.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

We have a Dish Internet Response team on here, would it help if we had a Directv Internet Response team on here as well? Why don't we have them yet?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It would seem that the best time to tinker with something at or near the center of the home entertainment universe wouldn't be on a Saturday night. Tuesday seems like a good night to start something like that.

If they feel the need to do it twice a week, they should have two complete systems; one that is live and one that is in maintenance/updating.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

harsh said:


> It would seem that the best time to tinker with something at or near the center of the home entertainment universe wouldn't be on a Saturday night. Tuesday seems like a good night to start something like that.


Absolutely wrong. The Best Time for Directv is Saturday Night or Sunday when their call center volume is at it's lowest and they are running a skeleton crew.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey LV,
Can you let us know when it finally activates?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yesterday afternoon, but then this morning it deactivated itself.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> Yesterday afternoon, but then this morning it deactivated itself.


But can it now be reactivated online now instead of going thru the hassle of calling them.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Actually, it IS activated, but only as a receiver. When we try to record something, we get a message that says, "Your DVR service is not activated. Please call DirecTV....message 81."


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow Vader:


sorry to hear about your issues. I just got done cancelling my D* service and I can say that my last and final experience with D* CSRs was the absolute worst encounter with ANY CSR (in any business!) by a large margin, in my 47 years of life. It was THAT bad.


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

dubber deux said:


> Wow Vader:
> 
> sorry to hear about your issues. I just got done cancelling my D* service and I can say that my last and final experience with D* CSRs was the absolute worst encounter with ANY CSR (in any business!) by a large margin, in my 47 years of life. It was THAT bad.


You have been complaining for days....

All you needed to do was hang up, call back, and get a different CR.

Simple!

I have done that quite a few times with D* and still similing...

Bob P.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

FussyBob said:


> You have been complaining for days....
> 
> All you needed to do was hang up, call back, and get a different CR.
> 
> ...


*WHY SHOULD ANY CUSTOMER IN GOOD STANDING HAVE TO PLAY CSR ROULETTE WHEN THEY ARE PAYING GOOD MONEY FOR THEIR SERVICES...THAT IS LUDICROUS!*

BTW called twice. First time I was disconnected after being put on hold for three minutes or so, by accident I'm sure.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dubber deux said:


> *WHY SHOULD ANY CUSTOMER IN GOOD STANDING HAVE TO PLAY CSR ROULETTE WHEN THEY ARE PAYING GOOD MONEY FOR THEIR SERVICES...THAT IS LUDICROUS!*
> 
> BTW called twice. First time I was disconnected after being put on hold for three minutes or so, by accident I'm sure.


Would you like a crying towel?


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> Would you like a crying towel?


Why would I want to expect respectful treatment from a business I am paying good money to? LOL

How unreasonable of me.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

> Still no explanations of this "outrageous" & "ludicrous" behavior.


You're not going to get any details that can pinpoint things or persons until the CEO receives my communication and returns a reply, then you can have the details you are salivating for. Muhahaha!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"dubber deux" said:


> You're not going to get any details that can pinpoint things or persons until the CEO receives my communication and returns a reply, then you can have the details you are salivating for. Muhahaha!


I don't think quoting what this CSR said to you will affect your situation at all.

It's like the kid that says "Wanna hear a secret? Nope, not gonna tell you!"


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

dubber deux said:


> You're not going to get any details that can pinpoint things or persons until the CEO receives *[his fresh toiletpaper]*and returns a reply, then you can have the details you are salivating for. Muhahaha!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Justin23 said:


> I don't think quoting what this CSR said to you will affect your situation at all.
> 
> It's like the kid that says "Wanna hear a secret? Nope, not gonna tell you!"


just like all the sd compression complaints from last year.
pure bullcrap.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> I see a LOT of ruffled feathers in here. Good.


I'm fairly certain none of really care enough to have ruffled feathers. The whole thing is pure entertainment.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

:new_popco


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm fairly certain none of really care enough to have ruffled feathers. The whole thing is pure entertainment.


The passion in some responses involved says otherwise.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

All right. Knock it off already!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> All right. Knock it off already!


Sorry, didn't realize it wasn't dubber's topic. Didn't realize he thread jacked the topic to be about his saga.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Sorry, didn't realize it wasn't dubber's topic. Didn't realize he thread jacked the topic to be about his saga.


Saga? You mean melodrama, don't you?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Sorry, didn't realize it wasn't dubber's topic. Didn't realize he thread jacked the topic to be about his saga.


We've all probably hijacked threads, but I just am sick of the pointless and juvenile bickering.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

STOP! And I mean NOW!

Discuss the topic of THIS thread and not each other.

Mike


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you, Michael, for reiterating what I've been saying.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

So vader, ,you ever get it working?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, the pinheads activated it, but all the DVR services on the HDVR2 were inoperable. It took 2 more calls and about a half hour worth of phone time to get them to reactivate the DVR service, which, because it's a DirecTIVO, is different from the DVR service of the HR2X series. As a result, they had to deactivate all 12 receivers on my account then reactivate them for some dumb reason.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Yeah, the pinheads activated it, but all the DVR services on the HDVR2 were inoperable. It took 2 more calls and about a half hour worth of phone time to get them to reactivate the DVR service, which, because it's a DirecTIVO, is different from the DVR service of the HR2X series. As a result, they had to deactivate all 12 receivers on my account then reactivate them for some dumb reason.


Was it that day or next? That's insane they had to redo all 12. You would assume their system wasn't so difficult.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yep, that is what they did to my account when I activated a receiver. There has to be a bug in their authorization system. Turning on a receiver should have absolutely no effect on DVR service.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Was it that day or next? That's insane they had to redo all 12. You would assume their system wasn't so difficult.


The next day, unfortunately.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow that sounds like just more incompetence on their part. Of course it always seems like the 1st tier CSRs are completely clueless about anything and everything, and it seems like it will never change. 

I guess the reason why it doesn't is that most customers have been conditioned to accept incompetent service and not to complain more loudly, to the top of course. 

I hope you get things straightened to your liking but with D* the odds are increasingly against you.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The thing is, I dealt with the access card department directly from the very beginning. They're supposed to be the department to handle these things correctly from the very beginning.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> The thing is, I dealt with the access card department directly from the very beginning. They're supposed to be the department to handle these things correctly from the very beginning.


OK, here is my question to that....does each specific department have more than one tier of CSRs ? eg Billing, access card..we know technical support does.

Again Vader...I definitely sympathize with your frustration, it just doesn't seem that there should be this degree of incompetence. What is telling to me is that while this board represents a tiny portion of D* customers I see a LOT of horror stories concerning interaction with the CSRs and unlike the general public we can often make things easier for them because we usually have additional technical knowledge that the general subscribers do not.

I can only imagine what the CSR experience is like for the larger subscriber base. Horrid I'm sure.

But I see NO reason for this at all, if the training was decent there would not be nearly as many problems.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> First, let me preface this thread by saying emphatically that DirecTV doesn't have many bigger fans than me. However, I am not a DirecTV apologist or fanboy who blindly comes to their defense no matter how bad a situation is.
> 
> Today is one of those days.
> 
> ...


This happened to me on a movers. Took me 5+ hours to activate!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

dubber deux said:


> Wow that sounds like just more incompetence on their part. Of course it always seems like the 1st tier CSRs are completely clueless about anything and everything, and it seems like it will never change.
> 
> I guess the reason why it doesn't is that most customers have been conditioned to accept incompetent service and not to complain more loudly, to the top of course.
> 
> *I hope you get things straightened to your liking but with D* the odds are increasingly against you.*


Now there's an assertion. A statement of fact. Odds are a measure based on actual data. Unless you'll admit to engaging in useless hyperbole (not to mention other melodrama), show us the numbers. Prove it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dubber deux said:


> Wow that sounds like just more incompetence on their part. Of course it always seems like the 1st tier CSRs are completely clueless about anything and everything, and it seems like it will never change.
> 
> I guess the reason why it doesn't is that most customers have been conditioned to accept incompetent service and not to complain more loudly, to the top of course.
> 
> I hope you get things straightened to your liking but with D* the odds are increasingly against you.


The burden of proof weighs on the accuser. DirecTV has 19+ million subscribers. You state most customers have been "conditioned" to accept incompetent service. Please provide us with the facts, evidence, and proof that a mass "conditioning" of DirecTV customers has taken place.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Let's not go down that road again. Any point can be made without personal comments. How 'bout we give that a try.

Mike


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

dubber deux said:


> OK, here is my question to that....does each specific department have more than one tier of CSRs ? eg Billing, access card..we know technical support does.
> 
> Again Vader...I definitely sympathize with your frustration, it just doesn't seem that there should be this degree of incompetence. What is telling to me is that while this board represents a tiny portion of D* customers I see a LOT of horror stories concerning interaction with the CSRs and unlike the general public we can often make things easier for them because we usually have additional technical knowledge that the general subscribers do not.
> 
> ...


Why are you so negative towards DirecTV? There is no way for you to know the level of competence of an agent or the length of time that they were trained. It is IMPOSSIBLE unless an agent explicitly tells you. Opinions are ok and everyone is entitled to one. The only issue is when you start stating opinions as if they are facts. The simple truth is that they are not....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Sorry, didn't realize it wasn't dubber's topic. Didn't realize he thread jacked the topic to be about his saga.


He sure did, next he'll be calling you a D* shill....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Yeah, the pinheads activated it, but all the DVR services on the HDVR2 were inoperable. It took 2 more calls and about a half hour worth of phone time to get them to reactivate the DVR service, which, because it's a DirecTIVO, is different from the DVR service of the HR2X series. As a result, they had to deactivate all 12 receivers on my account then reactivate them for some dumb reason.


Isn't the HDVR2 one of the SD models that doesn't have an RID number? How did you manage to get that activated?

Rich


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> The 2-3 days is BS. I'll bet you can activate it today or tomorrow for sure. I've had a few companies (power and cable just 2 weeks ago) claim much longer down times than what really happened. It's frustrating hearing you'll be without power for 12 hours, then it returns in 20 minutes.


Back when I was on the road if I was going to be late to my next stop I had to call in and give a ETA.

Sine it was better to be early than to be late I always tacked 1/2 to 1 hour on to my ETA.

MY guess is that many businesses work that way now-days too.

Example: If D* had told Darth 8 hours and it took 10 he'd have been even more ticked off. Better to say 10 hours and be 8 hours.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Isn't the HDVR2 one of the SD models that doesn't have an RID number? How did you manage to get that activated?
> 
> Rich


If the receiver has already been active on the account it can be reactivated, so long as the access card is still a current version, but can cause issues as Vader has experienced. If it's never been active on the account you can't activate it.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

If this thread continues with the personal attacks it will be closed. You have been asked previously to refrain from such comments.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> If the receiver has already been active on the account it can be reactivated, so long as the access card is still a current version, but can cause issues as Vader has experienced. *If it's never been active on the account you can't activate it.*


Yeah, I knew that, I just threw a couple of them away. One had the complete Star Trek series on it. I was gonna sell it on eBay, but I couldn't figure out a way to word the offering so I wouldn't get in trouble. My first thought when I read his OP was that the lack of an RID was probably part of the problem.

Rich


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Lord Vader said:


> First, let me preface this thread by saying emphatically that DirecTV doesn't have many bigger fans than me. However, I am not a DirecTV apologist or fanboy who blindly comes to their defense no matter how bad a situation is.
> 
> Today is one of those days.
> 
> ...


System updates are done at about 11pm CST one Wednesday and Saturday nights for the most part.

What you experienced was more than likely a system failure with CAMC or a software issue with the program that tells CAMC to activate a receiver.

When something like this happens a form is filled out which goes in to a queue along with every one else that was trying to activate a receiver or resend authorizations at that time. Later that day or the next day people go through that queue and do what needed to be done account by account(This includes contacting the customer to make sure what they have done has gone through properly if needed.) Depending on how long the issue lasts and how many of those forms are filled out it can take some time for them to work though the list. The agent could have given you an exact time or an estimated time but it wouldn't have been correct since the agent has no idea how long the issue will last and how long it will take them to go through the list and get to your form.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

System updates happen. Try installing 4 systems with 4-5 IRD's each. Having to explain to each and every customer that you can't activate their new receivers indefinitely. Fun.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

ndole said:


> System updates happen. Try installing 4 systems with 4-5 IRD's each. Having to explain to each and every customer that you can't activate their new receivers indefinitely. Fun.


Those days are awesome. :lol:


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

inf0z said:


> System updates are done at about 11pm CST one Wednesday and Saturday nights for the most part.


Excellent information and welcome!!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

RobertE said:


> Those days are awesome. :lol:


And I didn't even mention back when our HSP used offshore call centers to close out the work orders. All day putting in IRDs unactivated. Get home that night and maybe activation is back up by 9pm. Call, wait on hold with D* for 15-30 minutes for each account to activate the IRDs. Then call the customers to confirm that they indeed activated. Once that's all taken care of, call the closeout line to Pakistan and wait on hold to talk to the "Steve's" for about 40 minutes. Having to hang up and call back for EACH job, waiting on hold for each account. I still have that stupid techno hold music stuck in my head, and we haven't used the closeout line in years :eek2::lol:


----------



## Raiders 2011 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh the good ole days...


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

I remember that. Had to pay $200/mo for the nextel unlimited plan because of it. I also remember there were not any chargebacks except phone lines and the pay was much more.


----------



## Rasterburn (Nov 2, 2009)

Lord Vader, for the last 5yrs on Sunday and Wednesday nights at 11pm est directv does a system update. While the system is updating the csrs cannot access anyone's account info at all. So while it is a pain it does happen. The update lasts until 5am est. Csrs are required to state, "Our systems are crrently updating and we are unable to access your account. However, if you like you can call us back in 12 hours or we can have someone call you back within 24-72 hours." I know it sucks but it is required and there is no way around it other then not calling on those days


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

My calls were on Sunday late morning to early afternoon.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

I've never heard of any company doing system updates at that time. That's just absolutely ridiculous. It doesn't surprise me with DTV


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

debell said:


> I've never heard of any company doing system updates at that time. That's just absolutely ridiculous. It doesn't surprise me with DTV


Never heard of companies doing updates at nights on Wed and Sat?

Unless you're talking about the original post which if so you should read the rest and would realize this was account specific due to the receiver he was activating.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The updating systems aspect of my problem had nothing to do with the receiver I was activating; rather, it was about DirecTV updating their system in the middle of the day. To me, that was just stupid.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

"Lord Vader" said:


> The updating systems aspect of my problem had nothing to do with the receiver I was activating; rather, it was about DirecTV updating their system in the middle of the day. To me, that was just stupid.


It's not a matter of "doing it in the middle of the day". It takes ALL DAY to do sometimes.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> Never heard of companies doing updates at nights on Wed and Sat?
> 
> Unless you're talking about the original post which if so you should read the rest and would realize this was account specific due to the receiver he was activating.


Perhaps you should read the thread as well and understand exactly what is happening before you go on your "defending DTV" spree.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Lord Vader said:


> The updating systems aspect of my problem had nothing to do with the receiver I was activating; rather, it was about DirecTV updating their system in the middle of the day. To me, that was just stupid.


Be careful, a lot on this board will swarm over you because you "insulted" their company.


----------



## Rasterburn (Nov 2, 2009)

How Dare you besmirch Directv, Lord Vader, that is why the empire fell....lol joking. seriously if it was in the middle of the day then thats just strange. I would think if it went down it was probably just a error for a hour or 2, sounds like that csr just didnt want to his/her job or give you correct info. talking to a friend who works for the company he says it does happen where the system just stops working for a hour or 2 due a server error but its rare. In the last year he says its had a error in the midddle of the day twice, but each time it didnt last more then 2 hrs (btw thats 1yr from nov2010 to nov 2011). Also you said that they had to deactivate all 12 receivers and reactivate them to get work. it sounds like you had a tech csr that was either new to Directv or ,dare i say it, incompetant. Directv dvr service and tivo service are the same thing, they are not mutually exclusive. I ran your situation by my friend who has worked for Directv for the last 5 yrs and he has no idea why you had the trouble you did. The activation process should have taken 10 min max, unless a error did occur then no more then 30 min.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

ndole said:


> It's not a matter of "doing it in the middle of the day". It takes ALL DAY to do sometimes.


DirecTV's updates do not take "all day."


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I still tend to be of the belief they werent "updating" anything. Their systems were down. Having worked in call centers in varying management capacity that is exactly the line we used when something went down ("Currently updating systems")


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Believe what you want but if this was a system update or downtime issue then tech's would have popped in letting you know they couldn't activate equipment either and other people would have stated they couldn't change things.

The same reason that the DVR portion didn't work after it was activated was due to the type of receiver. Back in the day there used to be 2 items on a bill that would show DVR and TiVo service. I had that issue a few years ago activating an old TiVo. So it sounds like the agent had to remove all of the other non TiVo's to have that service get authorized. Which was probably the whole reason for the initial error that made them escalate the issue to begin with.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

dubber deux said:


> *WHY SHOULD ANY CUSTOMER IN GOOD STANDING HAVE TO PLAY CSR ROULETTE WHEN THEY ARE PAYING GOOD MONEY FOR THEIR SERVICES...THAT IS LUDICROUS!*
> 
> BTW called twice. First time I was disconnected after being put on hold for three minutes or so, by accident I'm sure.


Sh:t, as an installer i have to play csr roulette as well, its now just reality for me....

Ill get a csr that wont activate a 5th receiver because the original work order was setup as 4. Do you know how many times when i get to the job they want an extra receiver? Normally it was only an issue with anything over 4 boxes, now its all accounts for ANY additional receivers....PITA!!!!

Why they do this i have no idea, I personally have to collect the money for the 5th box an am responsible for taking that money to my dealer, NOT directv.

The csr tells me i have to have my dealer do a new work order....ya ok since we are a new account only dealer we dont HAVE work orders!!! "well im sorry i cant do anything for you" Hmm well why in the hell can i do this any other time and have been doing it in the past?? "well we changed our policy and cant do it" Well how come yesterday i could on all 3 jobs i was at? "well i cant do anything about it without a work order" Yes you CAN, push the damn button and activate the receiver before my customer gets PO'd "Well ive worked here for 8 years and im telling you there is nothing i can do" Well thats BS as the job before this one i just added a receiver to it "Well ive have never had that situation happen and ive worked here longer than you have" CLICK

call to resend authorization over directv automated system, "is the receiver working now?" NO ---- (phone call transfers person picks up immediately) Ya this is Joe im an installer i need to activate a 5th box the original WO states 4, "yes sir, whats the RID #?" thank you have a nice day!!!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Follow the proper procedure that has been in place for well over a year and call the Order Modification Group BEFORE activating or closeing any line items.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

RobertE said:


> Follow the proper procedure that has been in place for well over a year and call the Order Modification Group BEFORE activating or closeing any line items.


that takes about an hour, and the csr usually screws up the order or package during that time......

have done this once or twice already......

meanwhile this is on MY phone!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> I still tend to be of the belief they werent "updating" anything. Their systems were down. Having worked in call centers in varying management capacity that is exactly the line we used when something went down ("Currently updating systems")


Truth was being told.

They were updating system status from broken to working again.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Jodean said:


> that takes about an hour, and the csr usually screws up the order or package during that time......
> 
> have done this once or twice already......
> 
> meanwhile this is on MY phone!


If it's taking more than 5-10 minutes, then you are doing something wrong, or the customers credit sucks, or they were lied to horribly as to what they were getting during the initial sale.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Jodean said:


> Sh:t, as an installer i have to play csr roulette as well, its now just reality for me....
> 
> Ill get a csr that wont activate a 5th receiver because the original work order was setup as 4. Do you know how many times when i get to the job they want an extra receiver? Normally it was only an issue with anything over 4 boxes, now its all accounts for ANY additional receivers....PITA!!!!
> 
> ...


There is a specific reason why the CSR's are telling you that you need to call OMG and add this receiver to your work order. I won't go in to detail why that is, but it's policy to do so for the customers protection.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

@Jodean:

Your experience with tech CSRs are astonishing to say the least. 

I'm not sorry I dumped D*, considering the horrific exchange I had with the insane CSR in "retention" . 

Like I said it was the ABSOLUTE worst experience I have ever had with any CSR in ANY business I've ever called. I would say some of the actions by the CSR were border line fraudulent and criminal. 

I know there are some decent people working at D*, but not enough to probably ever get me back. 

There is NO excuse for what I went through when I wanted to cancel. Especially since I was a customer in good standing with no balance, and no contract time left.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

RobertE said:


> If it's taking more than 5-10 minutes, then you are doing something wrong, or the customers credit sucks, or they were lied to horribly as to what they were getting during the initial sale.


Look, ive done this a couple times already....

They dont even give out number for WOM group.....ive asked several times.

You need to contact your WOM group or dealer OK do you have a number for that? NO i dont have that.... Wow, thanks for nothing. Remember we dont HAVE a wo at our office, its either rebuild the account or use the existing account.

They will also claim the WOM group wont modifly a dealer account.

Directv has so many things in its proper way, but only about half of them actually work like they are supposed to and it changes daily as to what you can do or how you do it, very unpredictable.

As an installer i do what works, not waste my time getting the run around about how things are supposed to work, again half the time they dont work as stated.

Which doesnt make any sense anyway, i install a 4 box setup, they decide DURING the install they want to purchase another reciever, NOPE cant modify the order when its already active!!


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

What i do know, is that when transferred from the automated installer line i always get some one that can only do about 3 things. If i call back and resend authorization, i usually get someone that can do ANYTHING

the first transfer is always the Ive worked here for 8 years and ive never seen that done before answer yet ive done this particular thing 20 times in the last month.....


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

Jodean said:


> Look, ive done this a couple times already....
> 
> They dont even give out number for WOM group.....ive asked several times.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but you shouldn't be activating recievers until install is complete, Yes? And if you were told they can't modify a work order after you activated it, then you were talking to WOM btw....


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

Jodean said:


> What i do know, is that when transferred from the automated installer line i always get some one that can only do about 3 things. If i call back and resend authorization, * i usually get someone that can do ANYTHING *
> 
> the first transfer is always the Ive worked here for 8 years and ive never seen that done before answer yet ive done this particular thing 20 times in the last month.....


Whats sounds like is happening is that you getting another agent who doesn't want you caling back again and messing up his stats so he's bending the rules because he's seen you've called in before. And if you're working for an authorized retailer, they can build a work order to activate a reciever through Directv, instead of making you squirm around the system.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

Jodean said:


> Look, ive done this a couple times already....
> 
> They dont even give out number for WOM group.....ive asked several times.
> 
> ...


As a retail tech do you use a "hand held"? If so you should be able to mod orders now thru the latest update.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

no hand held.

Well, I'm not a retailer, so i cant tell you what they can or cant do, just relay the info they tell me.

But Ive worked for 5 different retailers and all of them are "let the installer take care of it"


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodean said:


> no hand held.
> 
> Well, I'm not a retailer, so i cant tell you what they can or cant do, just relay the info they tell me.
> 
> But Ive worked for 5 different retailers and all of them are "let the installer take care of it"


Then it's clear you're not working for authorized retailers. Any modification should be done before anything is activated or closed. If it's a new install and your retailer sets them up then your retailer needs to cancel the order and place a new one. If it's an upgrade these should be coming from DIRECTV and the OMG department should be fine. If your retailer is placing the upgrade orders on their own and generating their own work orders then you need to have your retailer cancel it and place a new one.

However from what you have stated in the past and all of this it's safe to say that you're not working for an authorized retailer, unless you changed companies recently, because you don't have access to other things you should. So it shouldn't be surprising that it's a hassle for you because you're not working within the system. Try getting a job for the HSP or DIRECTV in your area and see how things work.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

rrdirectsr said:


> As a retail tech do you use a "hand held"? If so you should be able to mod orders now thru the latest update.


They have been able to modify orders for over a year on a hand held however there are limits as to what can be modified on them.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Jodean said:


> no hand held.
> 
> Well, I'm not a retailer, so i cant tell you what they can or cant do, just relay the info they tell me.
> 
> But Ive worked for 5 different retailers and all of them are "let the installer take care of it"


yeah man u need to take all that up with your boss as to why hes running a half ass operation. no handheld ? no access to siebel? Do you even have a tech number? No wonder they give you such a hassle activating boxes they think you are fraudelant every time you call.
"Hey this is Jodean at Mr johnsons house I want to activate 5 boxes on his account"
Yeah OK click
I worked for a retailer before . He setup the workorders. That was the beauty of it he spoke to the people personally and the orders were always right. If they did want to change something which was rare he handled it.


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

wallfishman said:


> yeah man u need to take all that up with your boss as to why hes running a half ass operation. no handheld ? no access to siebel? Do you even have a tech number? No wonder they give you such a hassle activating boxes they think you are fraudelant every time you call.
> "Hey this is Jodean at Mr johnsons house I want to activate 5 boxes on his account"
> Yeah OK click
> I worked for a retailer before . He setup the workorders. That was the beauty of it he spoke to the people personally and the orders were always right. If they did want to change something which was rare he handled it.


+1


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmmm....I have yet to see any hand helds and they are ALL authorized dealers.
No tech number.

When direct asks for my tech id i say i work for a retailer, "oh ok" and they continue so its nothing out of ordinary, sometimes they ask which retailer i work for and note that on the account.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodean said:


> Hmmm....I have yet to see any hand helds and they are ALL authorized dealers.
> No tech number.
> 
> When direct asks for my tech id i say i work for a retailer, "oh ok" and they continue so its nothing out of ordinary, sometimes they ask which retailer i work for and note that on the account.


If they're authorized then they need to get in touch with their representative so that they can get all of the correct procedures for you. Every update has been coming with more security for activations and I can see it where you won't be able to activate a receiver without it on an order at all soon.


----------



## Mule24 (Oct 2, 2007)

Why on Earth would anyone need 12 receivers?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Mule24 said:


> Why on Earth would anyone need 12 receivers?


Because they can. 

Mike


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Exactly. I've got three HD DVRs in my living room alone, each with tons of stuff on them. In September, there were times when one DVR was recording two NFL ST games, another DVR was showing an MLB game, etc. I was flipping among multiple DVRs hitting the play/pause like there's no tomorrow. I couldn't have done that with one DVR present.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Because they can.
> 
> Mike


And if I ever hit the powerball, my 'man cave' will probably have that many.... if not more.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And more than a few of us have more in use boxes than TVs.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

dubber deux said:


> @Jodean:
> 
> Your experience with tech CSRs are astonishing to say the least.
> 
> ...


If you had any idea about what is being discussed there, you'd realize that they're not talking about something that's the CSRs job. The Order Management Group "OMG" are not customer service reps. They are not reachable by customers. Jodeans' problem is not related to any problem with OMG. It's entirely on his end.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> And more than a few of us have more in use boxes than TVs.


Yep, we do. My front room TV has 2 HR24-500s attached to it while my son's TV has another HR24-500 attached to his and he's complaining about running out of tuners...


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Jodean said:


> Hmmm....I have yet to see any hand helds and they are ALL authorized dealers.
> No tech number.
> 
> When direct asks for my tech id i say i work for a retailer, "oh ok" and they continue so its nothing out of ordinary, sometimes they ask which retailer i work for and note that on the account.


:scratch:

Do you have an SBCA certification number?


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Mule24 said:


> Why on Earth would anyone need 12 receivers?


I guess some people can't seem to step away from their TVs :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

debell said:


> I guess some people can't seem to step away from their TVs :lol:


Just like some people can't get over their "isolated" incident with DirecTV. :lol:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Just like some people can't get over their "isolated" incident with DirecTV. :lol:


On DBSTALK, all incidents with DirecTV are "isolated" :lol:


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

debell said:


> Perhaps you should consider going outside for a bit and getting some fresh air and step away from the TV


Why do the two have to be mutually exclusive? Many a night I have sat out on the back patio watching a hockey game via Directv2PC


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Xsabresx said:


> Why do the two have to be mutually exclusive? Many a night I have sat out on the back patio watching a hockey game via Directv2PC


Well, in my opinion, getting fresh air doesn't just mean sitting outside watching TV. It means enjoying all the great things our earth has to give us and not sitting in front of a TV or any type of device and actually get some physical activity


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

debell said:


> I guess some people can't seem to step away from their TVs :lol:


Or maybe some of us have 6 TV's that we use for NFL and we have a DVR on each one. Then you add in kids, guest rooms, theatre, and other rooms. It's not that hard to get that many receivers really if you have a house that needs that many. However just because someone has a lot of something doesn't mean that they do it a lot. I have more cars than there are legal drivers in my house so I guess I should step away from the steering wheel. I also have more music devices so I should step away from the radio. However I don't have as many toilets as there are people in my house so maybe that's where you want people to spend time.



debell said:


> Well, in my opinion, getting fresh air doesn't just mean sitting outside watching TV. It means enjoying all the great things our earth has to give us and not sitting in front of a TV or any type of device and actually get some physical activity


Great things like whining 30 times per day on a forum? I guess you could use a portable device and be outside doing this. However people could use their SAT-Go as well.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

debell said:


> Well, in my opinion, getting fresh air doesn't just mean sitting outside watching TV. It means enjoying all the great things our earth has to give us and not sitting in front of a TV or any type of device and actually get some physical activity


says the person averaging 30 posts per day since joining the site


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

debell said:


> On DBSTALK, all incidents with DirecTV are "isolated" :lol:


How about " All incidents with DirecTV are pandemic? "reach:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Xsabresx said:


> says the person averaging 30 posts per day since joining the site


The average day for a person is about 8-10 hours. That's an average of 3 posts an hour. I think I can handle that while also enjoying the outdoors. Of course, I also don't have my service package and receivers listed in my signature as if it's a trophy case


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> Or maybe some of us have 6 TV's that we use for NFL and we have a DVR on each one. Then you add in kids, guest rooms, theatre, and other rooms. It's not that hard to get that many receivers really if you have a house that needs that many. However just because someone has a lot of something doesn't mean that they do it a lot. I have more cars than there are legal drivers in my house so I guess I should step away from the steering wheel. I also have more music devices so I should step away from the radio. However I don't have as many toilets as there are people in my house so maybe that's where you want people to spend time.


I can appreciate this. I understand that households can be different sizes, I guess I just found the multiple DVRs excessive, but to each his own. I'm in no position to tell someone how to spend their money or live their life.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

debell said:


> I can appreciate this. I understand that households can be different sizes, I guess I just found the multiple DVRs excessive, but to each his own. I'm in no position to tell someone how to spend their money or live their life.


My daughter has her own and we have two in the living room. We need more than two tuners during network seasons.

With shows running long (e.g. 31 minutes or 1 hour 1 minute) there is a one-ish minute overlap creating an false tuner conflict....I kinda think the networks do this on purpose to mess with DVRs. :grin:

Mike


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> With shows running long (e.g. 31 minutes or 1 hour 1 minute) there is a one-ish minute overlap creating an false tuner conflict....I kinda think the networks do this on purpose to mess with DVRs.
> Mike


I read somewhere that the networks do this to higher-rated shows so they can sell an additional minute of commercials at a higher rate. Don't know how accurate this is, but it was on the internet, so it must be truthful. :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"debell" said:


> The average day for a person is about 8-10 hours. That's an average of 3 posts an hour. I think I can handle that while also enjoying the outdoors. Of course, I also don't have my service package and receivers listed in my signature as if it's a trophy case


They aren't posted to brag.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Mike Bertelson said:


> My daughter has her own and we have two in the living room. We need more than two tuners during network seasons.
> 
> With shows running long (e.g. 31 minutes or 1 hour 1 minute) there is a one-ish minute overlap creating an false tuner conflict....I kinda think the networks do this on purpose to mess with DVRs. :grin:
> 
> Mike


Great point! Those one minute overlaps can be a pain, I completely agree. :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"debell" said:


> The average day for a person is about 8-10 hours. That's an average of 3 posts an hour. I think I can handle that while also enjoying the outdoors. Of course, I also don't have my service package and receivers listed in my signature as if it's a trophy case


The idea of listing your setup in your signature is so that people can see what you have when you ask for help. It also allows people to see what you have when you give help to someone so that it shows that you might know what you are talking about.

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"The Merg" said:


> The idea of listing your setup in your signature is so that people can see what you have when you ask for help.
> 
> - Merg


Now, if only they showed up in the default iPad app view...
Though it does seem that most of us with our setups listed are the helpers not the helpees.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

The Merg said:


> The idea of listing your setup in your signature is so that people can see what you have when you ask for help. It also allows people to see what you have when you give help to someone so that it shows that you might know what you are talking about.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks, I realize that now. I received a PM from a member very politely explaining this. My apologies for the trophy comment


----------

